# 300!



## xnorwaks (Feb 14, 2007)

Supposedly it took them boys in the movie 300, 6 weeks to get into that shape  Is that even possible?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 14, 2007)

Depends what level they were at beforehand, and whether they took steroids or not.


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2007)

link to info or movie site?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Depends what level they were at beforehand, and whether they took steroids or not.


Factor in genetics too ...


----------



## rmcfar (Feb 14, 2007)

http://300themovie.warnerbros.com/

im not seeing anything impresive


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 15, 2007)

The movie looks outstanding ...


----------



## danchubbz (Feb 15, 2007)

rmcfar said:


> http://300themovie.warnerbros.com/
> 
> im not seeing anything impresive



I'd say they are pretty impressive, yeah I know they aint Mr.Olympia but they aint supposed to be that big!


----------



## Gordo (Feb 15, 2007)

Go to Spartan training under video journals.... good workout.

More on their trainer:
http://www.grivelnorthamerica.com/ambassadors.php?id=5

The training facility:
http://www.gymjones.com/index.php


----------



## danchubbz (Feb 15, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Go to Spartan training under video journals.... good workout.
> 
> More on their trainer:
> http://www.grivelnorthamerica.com/ambassadors.php?id=5
> ...



where can I see this?


----------



## rmcfar (Feb 15, 2007)

the movie does look pretty cool i wont lie.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 15, 2007)

Most actors use steroids to get into shape quickly, if not all. The rest already had a good base. Their training was 90% conditioning and power training.

Off-topic: I think this is going to be the best action movie ever made. And I've seen a shitload of movies.


----------



## danchubbz (Feb 15, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Go to Spartan training under video journals.... good workout.
> 
> More on their trainer:
> http://www.grivelnorthamerica.com/ambassadors.php?id=5
> ...



sorry, where do I find the videp journals....their not on this website are they?


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 15, 2007)

Edward Norton in AmericanHistory X is a good example of actors on steroids for a movie.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

When an actor needs to get in shape, they also have access to an almost dedicated personal trainer and a dietitian.  They also have all the time they need, every day, to get in shape.

With those things, and no drugs, most of us could make quite a transformation in just 6-8 weeks.

Then if you add a carefully controlled cycle to that, the change would be down-right amazing.


----------



## Mystik (Feb 15, 2007)

i got all that!! except the dedicated personal trainer ha any volunteers? j/k


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 15, 2007)

The movie will be awesome as was Sin City but I wouldn't put too much thought into how they got into shape - I think computers played a bigger role in it than training.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 15, 2007)

JonnyStead said:


> The movie will be awesome as was Sin City but I wouldn't put too much thought into how they got into shape - I think computers played a bigger role in it than training.


Have you seen the pics and the vids? They don't make people muscular with PCs. That would cost too much and it wouldn't be realistic.


----------



## rmcfar (Feb 15, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Edward Norton in AmericanHistory X is a good example of actors on steroids for a movie.




agreed. also ryan reynolds in blade trinity. all these guys go from ~165lbs to ~200 in a matter of 4 or 6 months, and they do it while being lean as hell at the end of the six months. 

this topic has been discussed over and over again on these forums and if your really that envious of what the "stars" look like then why dont you do some digging and copy they're routine exactly and then talk to some guys about getting the proper drugs in order. otherwise its gettin kind of tired talking about how "huge" these guys are. i bet if you met these guys in real life youd be like..."hey hes not even that big", its all smoke and mirrors in hollywood.

this was directed at noone personally, just the general populus


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Have you seen the pics and the vids? They don't make people muscular with PCs. That would cost too much and it wouldn't be realistic.



No, not just computers - but FX in general. Let me give you two examples. Hellboy and Superman returns. Ron Perlman who played Hellboy is nothing like the kind of shape they had him at in the film yet with a body cast and CGI they made him huge. 

As for Superman Returns - there are whole sections of that film where everything bar Superman's face is CGI (particularly around the flying). I'm not saying Brandon Routh didnt get into shape for that film but its a good example of how possible it is to create the human form within a computer. 

I've looked closely at the trailers for 300 and seen them on the big screen and I have to say that some of those guys look 'enhanced' to me. If someone can show me 'on set' photo's of the cast during the making of the film showing them in that shape I'll be straight in here with an apology. just my opinion.


----------



## danchubbz (Feb 16, 2007)

A lot of the time it isn't just a massive increase in muscle mass but in fact a huge drop in bf that give the illusion of them packing on slabs of muscle.

They also concentrate on specific muscle groups such as shoulders and arms to again give the illusion of being bigger so their not always in proportion.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 16, 2007)

danchubbz said:


> sorry, where do I find the videp journals....their not on this website are they?



Sorry I didn't get back to you, yes it's on the website:

http://300themovie.warnerbros.com/
enter site
Making of 300
video journals


or just go here:
http://raincloud.warnerbros.com/wbmovies/300/journals/journal3_hi.mov


----------



## danchubbz (Feb 16, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you, yes it's on the website:
> 
> http://300themovie.warnerbros.com/
> enter site
> ...



Cheers Gordo


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 16, 2007)

JonnyStead said:


> No, not just computers - but FX in general. Let me give you two examples. Hellboy and Superman returns.
> 
> I've looked closely at the trailers for 300 and seen them on the big screen and I have to say that some of those guys look 'enhanced' to me. If someone can show me 'on set' photo's of the cast during the making of the film showing them in that shape I'll be straight in here with an apology. just my opinion.


Superman and Hellman don't have to look realistic and they don't have halfnaked human bodies. Superman wears a suit and hellboy is not human. But you're right that they make things look a lot better. Every set has very specific lightning. Leonardo DiCaprio in Blood Diamond is a good example. He's skinny as hell, but they tried to make him look a lot bulkier (especially in the prison scene). 

In 300 however, nothing more than lightning was used I think. Look at that training video. Some of these guys are really buff.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> When an actor needs to get in shape, they also have access to an almost dedicated personal trainer and a dietitian.  They also have all the time they need, every day, to get in shape.
> 
> With those things, and no drugs, most of us could make quite a transformation in just 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Then if you add a carefully controlled cycle to that, the change would be down-right amazing.



Thank you.

Why the fuck would anyone think these guys were on something?  I suppose they could, but they dont look un-natural.

Edward Norton looked in shape for American History X, not huge.  It is a dramatic change from his earlier roles, but you cant really tell.  A huge person is noticeable through their clothes, not an in shape person.  Whos to say he didnt start training for that role during the filming of People vs. Larry Flint?

I am waiting for someone to bring up Christian Bale now...


----------



## xnorwaks (Feb 17, 2007)

Nah I'm pretty sure they didnt use steroids! That looks like a very natural build.. like someone stated above if you had the time and dedication 6 weeks is nothing


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2007)

Its kind of pathetic to even mention that sort of shit on a bodybuilding site.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its kind of pathetic to even mention that sort of shit on a bodybuilding site.


Guess what, actors ain't bodybuilders. They want to get in shape for a movie and they want to do it fast. Most of them use steroids. 

It's not about how huge they are. It's about the gains they experienced in 4 weeks time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

The guys are big, but they dont look that huge to me 

I'm not too sure of the special effects. The actors are real people, but they made them look like they were computer generated, making the whole movie looks like one big video game. At least thats they way it seemed to me by the trailer.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 17, 2007)

The workouts seem quite easy. anyway. what i dont get is why the actors IE. edward Norton didnt stay in shape after the movies. If I looked like that I would definetly stay in shape.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Guess what, actors ain't bodybuilders. They want to get in shape for a movie and they want to do it fast. Most of them use steroids.
> 
> It's not about how huge they are. It's about the gains they experienced in 4 weeks time.



Anyone can be a bodybuilder.  Its a life for some and a hobby for others.

How many actors do you know to confirm these alegations?  
Are you eliminating the chance that they got these gains naturally?
Where did you get "4 weeks" time?
Do you know these actors personally to know they didnt already have some size before this allegid 4 week program?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh and if you put Arnold, youre a fuck stick.  Arnold is huge compared to these 180-230lb range actors, which I might add can be had quite easily naturally.


----------



## Spud (Feb 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Superman and Hellman don't have to look realistic and they don't have halfnaked human bodies. Superman wears a suit and hellboy is not human. But you're right that they make things look a lot better. Every set has very specific lightning. Leonardo DiCaprio in Blood Diamond is a good example. He's skinny as hell, but they tried to make him look a lot bulkier (especially in the prison scene).
> 
> In 300 however, nothing more than lightning was used I think. Look at that training video. Some of these guys are really buff.



Like that dude hanging from the rings near the end. He was huge!


----------



## Spud (Feb 17, 2007)

Also, going through that site made me wonder. Are the special features found on DVDs all just stuff from the website?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How many actors do you know to confirm these alegations?
> Where did you get "4 weeks" time?


The actors in 300 had 6 weeks to shape up. It's in their journal.

Ryan Reynolds: Blade 3. 8 weeks.
Christian Bale: 100 pounds in less than a year.
Sylvester Stallone.
Steven Seagal.

Links
http://www.reason.com/blog/show/109893.html
http://www.salon.com/health/feature/1999/11/18/steroids/
http://www.ornery.org/essays/sportswriter/2005-01-21-1.html

Most actors don't admit to using steroids of course. And can we really blame them for juicing? They have to shape up (or down) for roles all the time. That must be really frustrating, having to lose everything you worked for for a movie and 2 months later having to be buff again.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

lots of actors juice.  I haave a friend who was a trainer in the LA/Hollywood area and managed a few gyms there and knew a lot of the actors.  He was telling me all about what goes on when they get ready for their parts and transform their bodies in short periods of time.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 18, 2007)

Another thing, Hollywood is fake as hell. How bad is juice compared to all the botox, the surgery and the fascials? 

Last thing I have to say about this topic is that the programs most actors are on aren't exactly top notch. In fact they're pretty bad, like the stuff you see in magazines.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2007)

I cant dismiss the idea that 6 weeks isnt plenty of time, if an actor is already in somewhat shape.  

Heresay is not proof to me.  I would suspect some actors do it, key word being some, but thats all I can logically accept.

As someone already said, they are getting PAID to diet and workout.  If you tell me that wont render results in 8 weeks time without steroids, then I would have to suspect extreme bias and possible envy.  

I find it extremely possible that they could look like that in 8 weeks without roids.  This does NOT exclude any sort of computer enhancing.  I mean seriously, why juice up, when the computer can do it for you?

I guess I should apologize for lashing out.  This reminds me of people saying that I juice because I am just big.  And the people that usually say this, are smaller than me or not as strong.  "No there no way he could be stronger than me naturally."  Try 12 years of lifting on a shitty diet and workout programs.

It was my actual certification and my constant reading that eventually opened my eyes up to the word, "possible."


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The actors in 300 had 6 weeks to shape up. It's in their journal.  Before and After pics?
> 
> Ryan Reynolds: Blade 3. 8 weeks.  Wasnt this guy always in somewhat shape?
> Christian Bale: 100 pounds in less than a year.  Released time and Production time are not the same.  The Machinist came out more than a year before Batman Begins, plus he Ill be he had "muscle memory" from American Psycho.
> ...



The fact that they wouldnt admit to it leaves out proof.  Its not what you know, its what you can prove, right?

Again, I am not saying NONE of them do it.  Some in 300 prolly did, some were prolly on it before production actually.  But to say "most" and to use the guys you listed?  I mean, Ryan Reynolds?  Christian Bale?  How big do you think those guys are?


----------



## j_man (Feb 20, 2007)

Alot has been discussed already but in reality the type of workout they're on isn't much different then the idea of the 8 weeks of conditioning and muscle toning every recruit in the military goes through at Basic. Not to leave out the high protein intake we all are forced to endulge in. 

I've seen scrawny kids who rolled in at 150 and rolled out weighing 175. I've seen just the opposite as well. 220lb kids walking out weighing 185lbs. If you read more on the journals of these actors you learn it just wasn't the workout that gave them muscle advances it was their diet as well. 

The workout emphasis may have been different in style where bulk and strength were most likely the emphasis with the 300 actors where the military tends to lean towards an emphasis on strength and endurance.

"Strength and Diet are spokes on the same wheel. In lacking one you lack both"

A common term used around these parts.

While it's totally possible for this type of training to yeild results such as you see in the 300 clips one can't leave out the idea that some of these guys may have used supplements.

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2007)

Supplements are not anabolics.  Two different things.

I am sure they were taking arginine or some sort of creatine.


----------

